# Kenmore dilemma with ice maker wire issue



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

IDK what your installation looks like, but I'd be wiring in a loop of wire, basically like a spring, so that each section of wire flexes less when the door cycles.


----------



## Voxman (Sep 4, 2016)

huesmann said:


> IDK what your installation looks like, but I'd be wiring in a loop of wire, basically like a spring, so that each section of wire flexes less when the door cycles.


Hmmmm.... as brilliant as I am, I hadn’t considered doing that. However it may not be feasible if the loop interferes with door operation or gets snagged on something. The workspace area is pretty difficult to work in but I’ll certainly give your suggestion a try!
Thanks!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I mean, if we had a photo of your situation, we'd be better able to give you ideas...

Not sure if this helps: FIXED - 106.51173310 Kenmore elite ice maker not working - no led light


----------



## Voxman (Sep 4, 2016)

Photos as requested. You can see the 2 barrel connectors in place from past repairs. There is plenty of slack/loop in wire too.


----------



## Voxman (Sep 4, 2016)

Voxman said:


> Photos as requested. You can see the 2 barrel connectors in place from past repairs. There is plenty of slack/loop in wire too.
> View attachment 637326
> View attachment 637326


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

So you said this has been repaired before. Are the subsequent failures occurring in the new wire (most recent repair), or the old (OEM)?


----------



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

I wonder why only the one wire failed. The others seem to be doing okay. Perhaps it’s wire size and type related. I’d be tempted to zip tie the wire to the survivors. If a future failure occurs, I would cut out the plastic covering the wires and replace the stiff wire with a wire that is super flexible. Like a silicone covered shunt on moving relay contacts. Super flexible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voxman (Sep 4, 2016)

mark_kershner said:


> I wonder why only the one wire failed. The others seem to be doing okay. Perhaps it’s wire size and type related. I’d be tempted to zip tie the wire to the survivors. If a future failure occurs, I would cut out the plastic covering the wires and replace the stiff wire with a wire that is super flexible. Like a silicone covered shunt on moving relay contacts. Super flexible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your advice. I fixed it this time with the barrel connectors and longer flexible wire. It is very strange how this particular wire chose to self-destruct and the others not. I’ve seen quite a few posts about this problem and I tend to attribute it to a poor quality control run at factory on either a Monday or Friday😜
My MIL has same refrigerator and has had zero issues although the refrigerators were purchased within 3 months of each other. Of course we open and close our freezer a few dozen times a day while she lives alone and rarely gets into her freezer.
Who knows!
Anyway will see how long this holds!
Thanks again everyone for advice.
Gary


----------



## Priusron (Oct 25, 2020)

buy some silicone covered wire from a RC shop. Thicker insulation and more durable.


----------

